# Help with Zombie Idea



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, apparently I'm not the only one with the idea of going as a zombie this year... however, it sounds like they've gotten more experience.

Anyways, so, my idea a doctor zombie... somewhat easy, some scrubs, tear em some, maybe a stethoscope, something easy and wearable all day (going to work and all)

...the hard part, I'm trying to decide what to do about my face... a mask or some pain or what. A premade latex mask would be easier; however, this halloween I'm trying to step up and go above my usual store-only buying madness and do something myself.

I was think about maybe using on my face this:

Reel F/X? Chomped Makeup Kit in Accessories & Makeup Halloween Makeup Wound and Scar Makeup

and then spraying this on my clothes and maybe some fake blood down my cheeks.

..however, would I need to add like some white makeup to my face... or someone said something about using liquid latex or what? I'm confused and have never done any of that; however it does sound really interesting......

Blood Spray in Accessories & Makeup Halloween Makeup Wound and Scar Makeup


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

*ideas*

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3051/2994714034_f2426f3d0f.jpg?v=0

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/90/240153944_f134e70866.jpg?v=0

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3242/2977833694_dfebe92811.jpg?v=0


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

There are many prosthetics available to make your face look like a zombie. I would just add some worms and maggots to them. You can get some very realistic looking one in the fishing bait isle at your local sporting goods store. Also, you can do a lot with tissue, latex and expanding foam. Just get the latex minimal expanding stuff for doors and windows. I used some two years ago to make a scarecrow mask that turned out well. Also, since you have plenty of time right now, instead of ripping the scrubs, mix them with some stagnant water and bury them for a few months. That way the rot naturally and look more realistic. 
Also, for further reading check out the "monster list" For tons of great tutorials.

Zombie FX Face < Makeup and Prosthetics < Halloween Masks < Fright Catalog, Inc.

Boneyard Rip off Zombie FX Face Foam Latex Prosthetics | Foam Latex Prosthetics | Space Monkeys

Zombie Prosthetic 'Kit' 2: FX Warehouse

Monster Page of Halloween Project Links


----------



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow...those are AMAZING! I've gotta ask, where the heck do y'all come up with all this stuff? I ask a question and then BAM I get pictures, links, personal stories, everything and everyone offering something to help out with it.


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm glad you like the links. I get a lot from the monster list, and from hanging around here. I did a google search for the prosthetics.


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

I used the fx make up kit you put in the link. I also used toilet paper and latex for my neck. Great Stuff (Insulated foam) is also great for guts also. I included some pics of my zombie costume I wore for the last zombie walk. Good Luck!


----------



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

I've gotta admit, halloween sucks in the uk, I like your last picture, 
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3242/...e92811.jpg?v=0 , the best, I think I'm going to use that as my inspiration... I already have some surgical masks and whatnot (the joys of having family in the field of medicine) so that looks really cool.

But, Pat_f, albeit I like the realism idea of the burying it for awhile, I honestly don't want to smell like that... it's alot more realistic that way; however, I'm not sure if that might be the best idea to go out into public or whatnot.


----------



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

Joiseygirl, I like how y'all did all of that... I've never used latex before, is it really easy to get it to mold how you like, is coloring an issue? I know it's used, but I've never seen it done before.


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

Maybe these videos will help you:
YouTube - Theatre Makeup Laceration Tutorial
YouTube - Zombies Halloween How-to Make-Up : BFX


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Changed, yeah I liked the last one too, the contact lenses make it look creepy along with the bloody mask, more of a freshly made zombie look.


----------



## peyote2004 (Oct 12, 2007)

A couple of years ago I had a Zombie themed party. The guests who followed the theme and came as zombies mostly just went with grey faces and blood...

I was a baby zombie complete with bloody stuffed bunny
We had a Don Johnson zombie (miami vice era)
an indiana jones zombie 
and another zombie.... 

For my make-up, I went with grey/white with a big latex cut that I bought at the local costume shop.









Here's the link incase the image doesn't show Tammy Lane's Photos | Facebook

Tammy Lane's Photos - Halloween Party 2007 | Facebook


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

I think that the smell from rotting the clothes would enhance the effect. But if you don't like it, you can seal the clothes with shellac or something. I think Scotchgard would work without making everything stiff. As for the blood, while it definitely makes it more gory, I don't think it's too realistic. One of the things they do in embalming is drain the blood. Actually they replace it with embalming fluid. The only blood on a zombie would be from its victims.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Pat-f said:


> ... As for the blood, while it definitely makes it more gory, I don't think it's too realistic. One of the things they do in embalming is drain the blood. Actually they replace it with embalming fluid. The only blood on a zombie would be from its victims.


This assumes all zombies were entombed. Not so in most of the modern zombie genre. If we are going with the Romero flesh-eater and it's cousins (which most people are) the first zombies would be those in morgues awaiting embalming, hospital beds, or at home. 

That first wave bites and gnaws and the numbers increase geometrically, so within a few hours, most zombies would be people who died violently and never even had the inspection of a coroner, much less the services of an undertaker.
Also, not all countries embalm like we do, and some of us either do not embalm (some orthodox faiths) or they opt for "green burial", i.e., no embalming, an enviromental coffin of card or wood, a natural fabric shroud, burial within 72 hours, etc.

If you are going for the grave-exploding, crypt-escaping undead, then yeah, no blood, just decay, but most people are going for the modern version, and they can be extremely gory. Their blood AND others are in abundance.


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Zombies 101 Cool!
Thanks for the informative post on Zombies, I didn't realize there were different types. I tend to prefer the rotten just escaped from the grave ones myself.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Pat-f said:


> Zombies 101 Cool!
> Thanks for the informative post on Zombies, I didn't realize there were different types. I tend to prefer the rotten just escaped from the grave ones myself.


You and me both. I'm an old school "back from the grave" type myself. But when it comes to zombies, you gotta ask yourself which kind these days. 

The old days when they were just Haitian sugar cane slaves are over. The word came to be used for any magically animate corpse, or the vengeful revenant come calling from the local boneyard. When Romero filmed "Night of the Living Dead" in 1968 a new type entered the mythos. They were more ghoul than true zombie, but the word was quickly adapted. You may not agree (and you wouldn't be alone - I prefer accurate usage of 'the zed word') but it's the way things are.
The old classics have company now, lots of stumbling, shambling company.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Yeah, Zombies appear to be in vogue this year. I've ordered a whole rack of Zombie related DVD's for our First Prize Treats this year, including a Joe Piscopo Cop/Buddy Flick called "Dead Heat". Yeah, a Cop flick that features a Zombie as one of the partners. There's a big budget film being released just before Hallowe'en called "Zombieland". Leave it to those of us on Halloweenforum.com to be "cutting edge"...


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

I have a rather ambitious yard display that I'm brainstorming ideas on how to build. I call it "Zombie Feed". In my scene a dozen or so zombies will be trying to make their way over to a pair of zombies who are fighting over a poor girl whom they've just about torn in half. Some of the zombies will be crawling, some will be walking and some will still be trying to get out of the ground. But I don't want to hijack this thread, so I'll start my own for it.


----------



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, honestly, I was born in 1986, grew up in the 1990s.... so while I do have an appreciation for the old school zombie, my favorite and one that I most often think of is more like the modern ones that are recently killed...aka resident evil stylization zombies. Blood/guts all the way with some nice chewing/claw marks, tear some stuff by hand where it looks like someone really did try and grab it off you.... as a matter of fact, my roomie already agreed to wear the scrubs and let me try to rip off some, so for more realism.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Great pics guys! I can't make wounds look realistic no matter how hard I try *hangs head in shame*


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

I think this is my favorite look for a zombie.


----------

